# Quilt as You Go method



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I've been reading about this way of making a quilt. It sounds like the perfect way for me to complete a quilt right now. I could have pieces put together to be carried with me. I also wouldn't have all the bulk trying to handquilt a large quilt or attempting to do machine quilting. 
Has anyone made one using this method? I'm looking for any information: patterns that work well, hand quilting or machine quilting (although I'm leaning toward handquilting), tips on basting or not, using a hoop or not..........everything I need to know to do this.

Thank you.

prairiegirl


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I am doing one now. I'm learning as I go. I'M putting 4 12'' locks together and quilting them by hand. I have two large blocks finishes. I like doing it this way since I don't have room for a quilting frame. Just leave enough room for your sames to overlap on the backing.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks, Ruby. I like your idea of putting together 4 - 12" blocks. I've been looking for larger block patterns to use, but nothing inspired me. The larger pieces seem like that would be the way to go for hand quilting.

I'll be looking through the 12" blocks. I want to get started.

prairiegirl


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This is the one I'm making using. The complete block is 4 smaller one put together. It makes it just right to handle with the large hoop.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have seen the Cotton Method demonstrated a couple of times. It is done by machine which appeals to me. But it seems to me that you could quilt each block by hand and join them w/ that method.

You might look into it, too.

Mary


----------



## pinkroses (May 24, 2006)

Your quilt is beautiful and so is your work
I am planning on doing that this Fall with a quilt I am working on.
I have a large tilting floor frame quilting frame that quilts up to a king size quilt
I have quilted at least 4 or 5 queen size quilts on it.
It takes up to a year to hand quilt it that way
Because I am the only one quilting it
I hand quilt really close.
I love to use the frame
but,
It hurts my back and neck and shoulders something awful 
so, 
I am going to try this method too.
I have most of my blocks complete.
hugs sheila


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

This is the only way I do it anymore (when I do it -that is)
Only I don't hand quilt - a 12" block is very easy to machine quilt with, like someone said start and stop your stitching like 1/4 to 1/2 inch from the raw edges so you can join the blocks on the machine for the top - right sides together and I pin one side of the backing out of the way, then after joining I hand stitch the backing edge over the sewn edge on the back.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Ruby, I like that quilt. It's going to be beautiful. It looks like a difficult block pattern.
I hope you share a picture of it when you're done. I wouldn't mind seeing pics of you progress, either. 

countysunshine, I will have to research the Cotton Method. I don't remember ever hearing about that. Thanks.

Pinkroses, I have a large wooden frame that sounds very similar to yours. My DH got it for me a few years ago and I'm sad to say that I've never had the chance to use it. Now, I would have the same neck, back, shoulder and.....ailments as you mentioned.

jesuisdiana, I hope to be able to do both machine and hand quilting methods, but the handquilting would allow me to take it with me.

Thank you for all the inspiration and tips.

prairiegirl


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments. I also have back and neck problems. This way I can sit in my recliner with my feet up while I quilt. It relieves pressure on my back.

jesuisdiana, that is how I will be putting mine together. I Have 6 large blocks pieced so far and two of them quilted. I have to buy more batting. 

I ran out of the red and the blue and will have to substitute a different design as close as I can get to the colors. I don't want to sew the large blocks together until I get the other fabric so I can put them together random it that makes sense.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ruby - I really like you squares (aren't those your paper pieced ones from quilter's cache?).

I really like the optical illusion on the hexagon center looking part.

Really nice going.

Angie


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Ruby - I really like you squares (aren't those your paper pieced ones from quilter's cache?).
> 
> I really like the optical illusion on the hexagon center looking part.
> 
> ...


Yes that's them. I haven't wor5ked on them in over 2 weeks. Had to make DD a blouse for work. Plus my brother passed away. Also getting ready for a trip out of town the first week in August, so trying to get some clothes together for that. I have 3 speaking engagements. Maybe I can get back to it when I get back


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Ruby..my thoughts and prayers out to you and yours over the loss of your brother. The quilt is gorgeous, by the way!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ruby - condolences on the loss of your brother.

and good heavens - you are busy.

(what kind of talks do you give? I find the wealth of interesting, high knowledge people on HT just fascinating).

Angie


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Ruby - condolences on the loss of your brother.
> 
> and good heavens - you are busy.
> 
> ...


The talks are at weight loss groups. I joined TOPS back in July of 2007 and lost 68 lbs to goal. In April of this year I was crowned Texas runner-up Queen. My friend from Lufkin was the Texas Queen, she lost 101 lbs. to her goal. We have been invited to speak at two groups in the Houston area, then I will be speaking to her group in Lufkin. She will come up here on Monday night and speak to our group, then I'll go back home with her. Then we will both go to Houston and speak on Tuesday night the back to Cleveland and speak to a group there on Wed. morning. Then back to Lufkin and I'll speak to her group on Thursday night then come home on Friday.

For the two groups in the Houston area there will be for the first time in history, the King, Queen and Runner-up Queen attending the same meeting. They are making a big deal of it and inviting several groups to meet at the same time.


----------



## pinkroses (May 24, 2006)

Hugs and prayers to you on your broghter passing.
You quilting helps ease the pain of him passing I am sure.hugs sheila


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Ruby, how nice of you to speak with groups on your success. I'm sure you are a great inspiration to them. I know I'm impressed - I am definately not a public speaker.
I am sorry to hear the news of your brother. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

prairiegirl


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

prairiegirl said:


> ......Has anyone made one using this method? I'm looking for any information: patterns that work well, hand quilting or machine quilting (although I'm leaning toward handquilting), tips on basting or not, using a hoop or not..........everything I need to know to do this. ...
> prairiegirl


I've made quilts using that method. It is handy to just quilt each block separately but to me it was kind of a nuisance when putting the quilted blocks together. You have all the seams on the back of the finished quilts and as they get older, the seams sometimes start to come undone. You can put each block on a small hoop to quilt if that's more comfortable for you. Or, baste it heavily and quilt it without a hoop. You can try both ways to see which is the most comfortable.

I don't have room for a full frame but I have a PVC frame that's about the size of a cardtable. I don't care for it much, it takes a while to find the most comfortable position using it. If I left it up all the time, I probably wouldn't have that problem though.

My favorite quilting method is to quilt my full sized tops on a large hoop. You can keep a large laundry basket next to your rocker or favorite quilting chair and put the quilt in it. Keeps it clean and handy to just pick up and put down whenever you have time to work on it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ruby, what a beautiful quilt, I love the pattern, what is it called?

I'm sorry to hear about your brother. God bless.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the condolences, It doesn't seem real because at the time there hasn't been any closure yet. Maybe after we have the memorial it will hit that he's gone.

The name of the block is "Stars and Diamonds-original", it's on page 12 of the quilters cache.


----------

